# Unbekanntes Gerät



## Steve Coal (23. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich hab auf meinem Laptop (Fujitsu Lifebook S6410) Windows 7 Installiert.
Die Treiber DVD ist aber für XP.
Also hab ich die Treiber von der Homepage runtergeladen und installiert soweit es welche gab. Leider unterstützt FuSi das neue WIndows noch nicht so wirklich gut. Für 64bit gibts keine autorisierten Treiber....

Am Ende sind 2 Unbekannte Geräte übrig geblieben.
Ich hab schon geschaut, aber mir fällt einfach nicht ein was da noch ohne Treiber sein könnte.
Automatische Suche im I-net bringt nichts.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit irgendwie rauszufinden um was für eine Art Hardware es sich handelt die da noch ohne Treiber ist?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Steve


----------



## Dagonzo (23. November 2009)

Auf einem Laptop 64bit Windows? Braucht man das wirklich? Mehr als 4GB RAM hat man da doch eh nicht drin oder?

Welche Treiber fehlen könnten:

- Sound
- Netzwerkkarte (W-Lan?)
- 3G/UMTS 
- Bluetooth V2.0 WLAN

Ansonsten die auf der HP von Fujitsu angebotenen Vista-Treiber mal probieren. Die meisten laufen ohne Probleme unter Win7.


----------



## Steve Coal (23. November 2009)

Also erstens, der Laptop hat 4GB und schon alleine um die Nützen zu können braucht man 64bit. Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.
Was fehlen kann bin ich selber auch schon durchgegangen.
Aber das mit den Vista Treibern werd ich mal ausprobieren, mal vergleichen obs da mehr gibt oder nicht. 
Danke


----------



## Dagonzo (23. November 2009)

Dir gehen mit 32bit lediglich ein halbes GB verloren mehr nicht. Also ich hätte 32bit gewählt für ein Laptop, denn 64bit verwaltet zwar mehr Speicher, braucht aber gleichzeitig auch mehr, was den Vorteil von 64bit wieder auf Null reduziert.

Edit:
Nicht umsonst wird bei einem Spiel z.B. bei einem 32bit - System 1GB RAM empfohlen und bei 64bit 2 GB RAM. Sinnvoll wird 64bit erst bei 6,8 oder 12GB.


----------



## Steve Coal (23. November 2009)

Sagt mal ist das denn so schwer?
Ich hab eine relativ klare Frage gestellt!
Warum kann man die nicht einfach entweder beantworten oder einfach nichts schreiben?
Immer dies "Ich weiß alles Besser und warum machst du dies und das"-Posts.
Wenn ich eine Diskussion über Sinn und unsinn von 64bit Systemen führen will dann sag ich das schon, keine Angst.
Bis dahin wäre es aber schön wenn man auf meine Frage eingehen könnte und die anderen Sachen in anderen Threads diskutiert.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. November 2009)

Gut gut, ich werde deine Beiträge in Zukunft ignorieren. Schade das man noch nicht mal seine Meinung schreiben darf. Naja muss eben jeder selber wissen was er tut, mir doch egal.


----------



## Steve Coal (23. November 2009)

omg hier sind echt Kinder unterwegs! 
Erst können sie nicht lesen und wenn man sie dann darauf hinweist dann sind sie beleidigt.
Naja, gibt gott sei dank auch inteligentere Leute hier, wöre nur schön wenn die sich auch mal melden würden....


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2009)

Poste mal die Hardware ID´s rein


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> omg hier sind echt Kinder unterwegs!
> Erst können sie nicht lesen und wenn man sie dann darauf hinweist dann sind sie beleidigt.
> Naja, gibt gott sei dank auch inteligentere Leute hier, wöre nur schön wenn die sich auch mal melden würden....


Zwischen drauf hinweisen und vollnöhlen liegt ne Menge Raum. Du hasts geschafft das letztere extrem ziemlich genau zu treffen. Ich persönlich helfe Menschen, die schnell persönlich werden und mir unsympathisch erscheinen sehr ungern oder besser gar nicht. Wenn ich Hilfe ersuche, würd ich mir auch nen Kopf machen wie ich mit den potentiellen Helfern umspringe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2009)

Er wollte was über Umbekannt Geräte wissen und nicht über sein Windows. Warum er es hat sollte jedem egal sein.


----------



## Kyragan (23. November 2009)

Das mag man ihm eingestehen, dennoch ists nen Unterschied ob ich freundlich sage dass mich gerade nur das Gerät interessiert oder ob ich ihn direkt persönlich anmache.


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich? So leid es mir tut, aber ich würde dringend empfehlen, da ein 32bit OS aufzuspielen. Ich habe mir die Treiber auf der Homepage mal angesehen. Es fehlen wirklich elementare Treiber, wie die deines Chipsatzes. Unter Vista 64bit wird angegeben, daß es nicht supported wird. Unter Windows 7 sind sie nicht dabei, bewusst, da Windows 7 sie wohl selbst finden würde, wenn es denn welche in 64bit geben würde. Gibt es aber nicht. Nicht für Vista und somit auch nicht für Windows 7, denn es wäre der gleiche.

Du kannst nun versuchen, dir die Treiber über das Internet von allen Seiten zusammen zu frickeln, aber ob das von Erfolg gekrönt ist, daß ist die andere Frage. Wo genau im Gerätemanager tauchen die unbekannten Geräte denn auf?

P.S. Hat das Wiederherstellen des BCD eigentlich nun geholfen, so das XP im Bootmenü erscheint?


----------



## Perkone (23. November 2009)

Hrmpf halbwissen.... Guck dir mal die Hardware-ID an im Gerätemanager, kopier das Unterste und gibs bei google ein. Das allein liefert schon mal elementare Hinweise, was es sein könnte. Meistens sinds nur diese halbgaren TPM-Module, die kein Mensch braucht.
Solang wir net wissen, welche Hardware-ID diese Unbekannten Gerät haben, können wa auch net helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerät - Treiber -> Details -> Dropdownmenü -> Details. zB So: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A15&MI_00 von meinem G35 Headset.


----------



## poTTo (24. November 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> omg hier sind echt Kinder unterwegs!
> Erst können sie nicht lesen und wenn man sie dann darauf hinweist dann sind sie beleidigt.
> Naja, gibt gott sei dank auch inteligentere Leute hier, wöre nur schön wenn die sich auch mal melden würden....




Wenn dir die Antworten und Tips die man dir ans Herz legt her nicht gefallen, dann solltest du dir ein anderes Board suchen. Ganz ehrlich, wenn dein Hersteller des Notebooks keine 64Bit Treiber anbietet, dann downgrade auf ein 32Bit OS mit 100% Treibersupport. Das erspart uns allen ne Menge Arbeit und vor alle bei so'nem Nutznießer wie Dir grade. 

Der Ton macht übrigens die Musik, ist ein gutes Sprichwort in diesem Falle !

Downgrade dein OS auf 32Bit damit du vollen Treibersupport hast, oder nutze deine lächerlichen 4GB RAM im 64Bit OS und lebe damit das es "noch" nicht vollständig ist. Liegt halt an deinem Hersteller, schon mal überlegt deren Support anzurufen ?

Und hör auf einen der kompetentesten User hier zu beleidigen, da bekomm ich wirklich Nackenhaare !


----------

